# A few from the road



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

That_Dude said:


> View attachment 38543
> 
> View attachment 38544
> 
> ...


Gotta love those painters:laughing:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

"Nice" stuff. That disconnect. What is that like 6 inches from the duct work? Charred neutrals, melted B-Cap. A little dissimilar metal action just for kicks. I dont even know what to say about the octagon receptacle. Eww


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

I see this crap all the time. I'm amazed there aren't more electrocutions.


----------

